# sexy third date at my place!



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

So over the past couple weeks I have posted about some of my recent success with women.

I set up a date with my favorite lady, she suggested coming over to my place. Considering how affectionate we've been together, I think she has some plans in mind.

I invited her over for some gardening and suggested we get dirty. I certainly wouldn't mind taking a shower with her afterwards.

I just want to post about my continued success in building passionate relationship with this woman. I went out on a date with three other women last week and none of them were as cool as this chick. So I am stoked that she is excited about about seeing each other more.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Look at you, congrats. I think I might be jealous, lol.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

haha. Don't be jealous, focus on yourself. I'm sure that the real and confident you will get plenty of taco flavored kisses for Jennifer Lopez; just work hard at it.

Lately before dates I've been preparing a lot, physically looking my best in some nice clothes, good hygiene, etc. But I think much more difficult and important for me has been preparing and making a mental list of all the things I can ask her or to talk about our mutual interests, etc. Basically I made a safety net so that if the conversation lulls, I can transition into making a joke or asking her an open-ended question to get us talking. I also like to have a large repertoire all different things to talk about with her, in every possible scenario. So if it is a fun time, I can be fun, if it is an intimate time, I can be intimate. Am I frustrated that she's late again? I can tease her and subtly hint that I like it when she meets me on time. She's busy and takes to time to be beautiful so I don't mind it if she takes some extra time; my point is to prepared, in all aspects.

I will add, that for this coming date I feel so comfortable that I really don't need to prepare mentally, I just tidied up my house, fresh sheets on the bed, etc. I am counting on the fact that her and I can talk about anything and everything forever. Perhaps more importantly is that at this point in our relationship, we don't need too many words. That is one of my favorite things about relationships, when talking is too much and all that is need is a kiss and some suddling and some sexual healing. 

Well, knock on wood, but for his date I'm going to be as physically confident as I can with her and hopefully our relationship deepens.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

The Date went well. Not a lot of touching, or kissing, we've kissed before. But I had a great afternoon with her. She seems really comfortable around me. Our last two dates have been very physical, so I think that it actually worked out good, just getting to know her better. She invited me to her place tomorrow evening. Maybe she'll be a bit more physical there, she seems to really like to just be held in bed. when we're at her house. 

I am happy wit that. I've been very assertive in terms of "chasing" her. I've been confident and got some good kisses the last two times that I saw her. Today she was a little stand-offish and I could tell by her bod language that she did not want to e held so much or kissed today. So I didn't make a move because I could tell that it wasn't what she wanted today. We did talk a lot though.

I am seeing her again tomorrow. I'll work that positive physical touch together when I am with her. I haven't had a girlfriend in years though so I want to take this a bit slow. But I also will not be friend-zoned either so if I need to steer her towards me by being confident. 

Damn, women just send mixed signals though. last week we were practically dry humping, then today she kept a little more distance between her and I than she has before. I think that she may have been making it clear that she didn't want to get down tonight. I understand why she wouldn't want to be intimate the fist time she's at my house and she was tired anyways from the day, i was too. So it turned into a couple hours of gardening and laughing and just light touching.

It was a good day. I just hope that she is not pushing me away. I doubt it though, probably we were both just tired today and had limited time together.

Tomorrow is new day at her house


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

Well women have the whole menstrual thing going on so don't assume she is pulling away. She's not going to be on 100% of the time.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

^ very true.


----------



## stinky (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats man!! That's a pretty sweet accomplishment, so happy for you. You should give credit to yourself and acknowledge that you gave your SA the middle finger. You have to tell me your secrets though - I've had some luck with dates, but had a hard time finding/getting physical with girls I like. Also, I've never been in a relationship so I don't really know what people do lol.

PS: After going on dates with multiple girls, I've discovered that there is no point to understanding wtf is going through their heads. Just drives me crazy and I'm not present in the moment enjoying myself.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Get in there my son!


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

I ask a lot of questions and really get to know the woman so she feels more comfortable with me right away. I also get to know her so I can judge our attraction and compatibility. I pay a great deal of attention to attention anytime I am with another person, but especially a woman I want to date. I'm do my best to remember the names of all her pets, what did she say she likes to eat? What does she like to do? What's her work schedule like, when can I ask her out for another great date. 

As I move forward on my trip to get some loving I am finding out that even as I pay attention to what she is saying the most important thing yo can do is pay attention to what she DOES. 

When you greet her, hug her and let it linger, let her feel your body for at least a few seconds. Likewise with eye contact look her the eyes until she shifts her gaze (don't stare so long that you look insane but give it 3-5 seconds.)

What is her body language like. If it's cold does she walk closer to me, showing obvious signs that she wants to be held. Take the hint and hold her nice and tight. I have found that for me anyways, to avoid the "friends zone," I make sure that my actions show my feelings and intentions. For me the most effective way to do this is to simply get physical. If you feel the vibe and she is nervously chattering on as she gazes into your eyes and pets your hair then kiss her.

More subtly, watch her body language, how close does she want to be to you. If she is in your 'space" then she won't mind you touch her arm, hand, shoulder, back, arm, etc.

So yeah, paying attention to her actions is generally my guide of knowing when she wants to get physical vs. when she just wants to do something else entirely. I believe that a woman shows her desires and intentions just as much as men if you bother paying attention. 

Have fun, remember that you have nothing to lose and that you are worthy of a great woman's love. In other words, be confident.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I love your thread friend, I'm glad you started it. I was reading bits of it and I feel quite overwhelmed with the information you posted. To remember it all, and to execute it with timing and to be aware of her. OMG, I need to quiz myself or something.

I really appreciate you.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

VC132 said:


> I love your thread friend, I'm glad you started it. I was reading bits of it and I feel quite overwhelmed with the information you posted. To remember it all, and to execute it with timing and to be aware of her. OMG, I need to quiz myself or something.
> 
> I really appreciate you.


haha. Well thank you. I'm glad you pm'ed me.


----------



## speranzalov (Dec 11, 2015)

Tell me your secrets!! Though I guess it would be different because the genders are reversed.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Im clapping my hands. hahah, congrats


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

TAruba said:


> The Date went well. Not a lot of touching, or kissing, we've kissed before. But I had a great afternoon with her. She seems really comfortable around me. Our last two dates have been very physical, so I think that it actually worked out good, just getting to know her better. She invited me to her place tomorrow evening. Maybe she'll be a bit more physical there, she seems to really like to just be held in bed. when we're at her house.
> 
> I am happy wit that. I've been very assertive in terms of "chasing" her. I've been confident and got some good kisses the last two times that I saw her. Today she was a little stand-offish and I could tell by her bod language that she did not want to e held so much or kissed today. So I didn't make a move because I could tell that it wasn't what she wanted today. We did talk a lot though.
> 
> ...


Btw, she showed signs of not wanting to be touched. Soo laid back and dont touch her, that would be forcing things.

And are you guys boyfriend and girlfriend already?


----------

